# What is your singing range?



## amadeus1928 (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm just curious. (Btw mine is roughly 3 octaves)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

With or without falsetto?


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

In my singing days 2 notes short of 3 octaves including 2 octaves of counter tenor. Nowadays, since a cancer on the vocal chord (more or less "cured" by radio therapy) speaking is now OK but singing is more or less limited to humming just over an octave.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A - C. Lol. Anything in D is a definite no-no.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

When younger I was in the tenor range and could sort of hit a high A. These days I'm more a baritone.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Effective range of E2-E4. I can get higher notes but not with good quality.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> Effective range of E2-E4. I can get higher notes but *not with good quality*.


ahhh quality, never was a realistic aspiration for my strained and clearly under duress voice. To think that Tippet himself heard a tenor section with me in it....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

E2 all the way down to Eb2 :devil:


----------

